# motherboard z68 market in astate of flux



## dfcols71 (Mar 25, 2012)

nowadays most online websites dont have gigabyte or msi z68 mother boards
most commonly available motherboards z68 are asus vpro-gen3, vgen3
moreover the price of z68 motherboards have taken a beating in us market most falling to sub 200$ including asus z68 delux only ud7 mother boards are above 200$ is it because of entry of z77/79 mb will wait for situation to stabilize


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2012)

Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 USB 3.0 Motherboard  is available at smcinternational.in
And If you want to buy MSI Z68A-GD80(G3) boards then send mail to smcinternational, primeabgb and theitwares. about its availability 
Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 USB 3.0 Motherboard


----------



## summers (Apr 6, 2012)

Are there any good alternatives to Asus P8Z68-v Pro  / Asus P8Z68-v. The prices of both these MB shot up significantly during last 1 year.
I need a good Mobo for my Intel i5 2500K...m building a new desktop..

How is Asrock Extreme 4 Gen 3...??


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## summers (Apr 6, 2012)

Originally my budget was around 11K, but considering price hike upto 12.5 K max. I was waiting for prices to fall more, but now regret that i shud have purchased the mobo that time itself when prices were low.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

summers said:


> originally my budget was around 11k, but considering price hike upto 12.5 k max. I was waiting for prices to fall more, but now regret that i shud have purchased the mobo that time itself when prices were low.



msi z68a-gd65

And for increase of price, blame two things:
1. Dollar/rupee ratio.
2. Questionable marketing tactics of Asus, and don't care marketing tactics of other companies. i.e. Z68 v was priced @11.9K+ , z68 v-pro was priced @12.6K+ , z68 v-deluxe was priced @14.9K+ during the month of September and look and compare with the present price.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a great motherboard and  also MSI after-sales support is like corsair. Totally world class.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

1 dollar was 45 INR in September 2011. Now 51. So, the new price of deluxe becomes 17k+. This is the PCIe 2.0 model, 3.0 ones cost more. The best vfm mobo atm is Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 at 14.2k.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

The main problem with Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 is:
absence of on-board power on/off button, reset button (this is the most necessary part, at least for me). No memok switch which works like a dream in many complex scenarios.



Tenida said:


> That's a great motherboard and  also MSI after-sales support is like corsair. Totally world class.



What is the total warranty period provided by them in India?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2012)

^3 Years.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> The main problem with Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 is:
> absence of on-board power on/off button, reset button (this is the most necessary part, at least for me). No memok switch which works like a dream in many complex scenarios.




Here's my take: On my EP45-DS3R, if any OCing goes wrong, the board will simply reboot with cleared settings for that particular part after couple of tries. On my Z68 Deluxe, I have to press the button at the back panel to clear the settings, otherwise its just a blank screen that I stare at.

Now tell me which one is preferable? I don't know if current GB boards behave similarly though. And regarding on-board power/reset buttons, its only handy if you are on an open setup/benching. General users will hardly reach for them.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 7, 2012)

Z68 a gd65 B3 would be in stock as I got mine replaced in 2-3 days only


----------



## summers (Apr 7, 2012)

What about Biostar TZ68K+..?? Its quite cheap at Flipkart at just 7.2K. Considering the price, i doubt its quality to be too good.

Any idea about Asrock Extreme 4 Gen 3..?? I can't find its prices on net.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

If you can find Asrock its a better option than Biostar.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 7, 2012)

summers said:


> What about Biostar TZ68K+..?? Its quite cheap at Flipkart at just 7.2K. Considering the price, i doubt its quality to be too good.
> 
> Any idea about Asrock Extreme 4 Gen 3..?? I can't find its prices on net.



AsRock >> Biostar regarding build quality.
At Siliguli, I don't think asrock is available. At vedant, in kolkata, some boards are available.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 7, 2012)

You Can Try This If Your Budget Allow Asus MB


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 7, 2012)

ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 ~ 12K when bought from Mediaman (Jupiter does not have stock of this model).

ASRock is better than Biostar only if you buy the Extreme3 or better. TZ68K+ has no build quality issues. Components are good quality. You sacrifice a few ports, but other than that it's top-notch and overclocks like a champ.

Biostar has always catered to OEM and budget builders, that's why their boards are cheap. It does not mean lower quality since OEMs demand reliability. What you can expect is slightly higher temperatures because of less expansive heatsinks.

What do you get for paying extra and getting a Gigabyte or Asus? Better heatsinks, less confusing BIOS, faster BIOS updates. This is what you pay extra for compared to cheaper brands like ASRock and Biostar.

My suggestion: Contact Jupiter and ask them for ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. You will get it for approx. 7.8K and it is a good price for that (You can also find Z68 Pro3 for 1K less).


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi there accel what asrock z77 series can we get it from them


----------



## summers (Apr 7, 2012)

I spoke to both Mediaman and Jupiter regarding ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and both informed that they are not available at present and would arrive next month.

Though both declined to give prices on telephone.


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

Yesterday i've sent a mail to mediaman mumbai office enquiring about Asrock Z68/Z77 motherboard prices and warranty.

I got an immedite call from a mediaman mumbai office sales representative and he told me the details of Asrock mobos. Later i also got a reply of the mail.

Mediaman mumbai currently have the following stock ready for delivery :

Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 : 9000+vat
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 : 9500+vat 

Warranty for both Mobos :3 years Carryin serviced by Digicare.

I think Asrock Z77 is a nice deal at this price when comparing with Asus Z77boards . I've read the review of this mobo at Anandtech and i think its OK. Following is the link...

AnandTech - Intel Z77 Panther Point Chipset and Motherboard Preview ? ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS and Biostar.

Any comments / suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2012)

i too was wondering if i should wait for more z77 to be available or if i should go for z68. planning to move from my e6550 to i5 setup this weekend  most of the shops at ritchie st in chennai reply with out of stock or dont sell z68 model and offer h61/67 saying thats the best for i5  going mad


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

dexterz said:


> i too was wondering if i should wait for more z77 to be available or if i should go for z68. planning to move from my e6550 to i5 setup this weekend  most of the shops at ritchie st in chennai reply with out of stock or dont sell z68 model and offer h61/67 saying thats the best for i5  going mad




IMO don't buy that stuff. U can go with P67 in case Z68 is not available and if u r planning to overclock. Otherwise, u can order it from Theitwares.com or Flipkart etc. online sellers or wait for more Z77 mainboards.


----------

